

Claim: the comment thread is as fundamental a form of expression as the essay - sage_joch

Reasoning: an essay is a path&#x2F;list of ideas, whereas a comment thread is a &quot;manypath&quot;&#x2F;directed-graph of ideas. So the claim can be reduced to &quot;&#x27;graph&#x27; is as fundamental a data structure as &#x27;list&#x27;&quot;, which is uncontroversial.
======
lutusp
Yes, uncontroversial, unless and until you try to define the terms in a way
that forces everyone into agreement. This is the basic flaw in arguments that
rely on general acceptance of word definitions.

